# Fishing 411 @ Boardman River Today!



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

We arrived at the Boardman River, to film a soon to air episode of Fishing 411, at about 8:30 a.m. It looked as if it was going to be a perfect morning with overcast skys and temps hovering in the low 30s. We used slip bobbers and teardrops tipped with Berkley White Honey Worms, drift casting through the holes and runs from the bank.

We had our first fish about 10:00, trying to get the hang of this new style of fishing (_for us at least!_). It was a beautiful silver fish about 3 pounds. Small but colorful, and the first fish ever on the new center pin reel from Okuma. 

Just around 11:00 a.m. we took a a 5 minute break to change the battery and the film - thank goodness we did it then! - On the very next cast our host, Craig, decided to switch poles once again, and immediately his bobber disappeared. He set the hook and the fight was on. After nearly 15 minutes of gentle play and careful pressure, we netted a huge and perfectly gorgious hen of 10 pounds. After a few extra photos and lots of hive-fives, we slipped her back into the current where she bolted back to the darkness.

3 casts later and our third fish was in the net. Although we could have continued fishing, we called it quits by noon...wanting to get back home to process the exciting footage we filmed. 

Overall it was a fabulous day on a virtually deserted river, which I thought strange for a weekend. I personally can't wait to see this particular show, growing up in TC and fishing the Boardman for years as a kid. *I'll let you all know when this episode is set to air* and I'll try to post a photo later as well!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet! I wouldn't mind checking out that video.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm sure the locals love the exploitation of one of the shortest stretches of Steelie water in the state. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Rat Fink said:


> I'm sure the locals love the exploitation of one of the shortest stretches of Steelie water in the state. Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


Exploitation? I think you need to re-check your facts. Every fish we caught we put back, and our purpose was to educate the viewer on the "how to" of winter steelhead fishing, from anywhere...not just TC or the Boardman. 

We didn't see one other fisherman the entire day - not even you Rat Fink. But I'm sure we're the blame if anyone ever fishes that river again...even though *it was specifically mentioned and ranked in the top 10 places to live and fish in North America by Field and Stream* magazine this month. I'm sure our little cable TV show has a MUCH bigger impact that that insignificant magazine.

Why don't you wait to see the show before you accuse us of "exploiting" the river. Besides I still consider myself a "local" and I don't feel exploited at all!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Do you mean that I could catch Steelhead on the Big Manistee or Saint Joseph rivers using the same methods? I wouldn't have to drive all the way to Traverse City to catch them? That sure would save me a lot of gas. When will the show air, so I can get this figured out? Man, I have cabin fever bad this year.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey blue what show do work for and when do you think it will air? I am looking forward to watching it. I am a local and take no offense. I think it is cool for you guys to do a segment. The Boardman is a well know fishery for steelies and salmon. The other guy must not be from around here.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Hey blue what show do work for and when do you think it will air? I am looking forward to watching it. I am a local and take no offense. I think it is cool for you guys to do a segment. The Boardman is a well know fishery for steelies and salmon. The other guy must not be from around here.


This show was Fishing 411 on the Sportsman's Channel. I"m guessing it will air sometime during the month of Feb or even early March. I'll keep you posted. I'm also waiting for the photos of the big hen we took...she was a beauty!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I am a local and take no offense. I think it is cool for you guys to do a segment. The Boardman is a well know fishery for steelies and salmon. The other guy must not be from around here.


Sorry I got so defensive! I just realized that I was arguing with a guy from Montana!:yikes: 

_"A soft answer turneth away wrath"_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Blue sounds like a good show to me. The Boardman is not much of a fishery IMO, but we are lucky to have it in town, and easy access.

I am just wondering why it took 15 minutes to land a fish in 34 degree water? Even then I would be concerned with release.

Fritz


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> I am just wondering why it took 15 minutes to land a fish in 34 degree water?
> 
> Fritz


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Blueump said:


> Sorry I got so defensive! I just realized that I was arguing with a guy from Montana!:yikes:
> 
> _"A soft answer turneth away wrath"_



Born and raised in TC, I called it home for 26 years actually. I caught my first river steelie from the Boardman. I know the in's and out's of overpressuring that river like the back of my hand. It's no point in arguing with someone out to exploit common resources for personal gain. I really coould care less as I am in Montana now so I can experience a state with real outdoor opportunities. 

When you take a river with essentially less than 2 miles of fishable water for steelhead, a less than 1,000 fish return annually, and show it to maybe 10,000 viewers, it is a recipe for overcrowding/overharvest. It's just common sense and courtesy to not take a huge crap on your neighbors front porch and walk away to go back to your home while leaving the mess for them to deal with. Some guys get it, some dont. I don't expect some of these young kids to understand as they haven't seen the changes in information and how you can get it, and how it changed the allocation of pressure on certain rivers at certain times. It's not like the Boardman is a Steelhead mecca by any means. But it was a nice place to unwind for an hour or so after work in the late winter early spring before the crowds showed up. I just hope they can get the dams yanked and start a real fine steelhead fishery that would rival some of the better fisheries in the state.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Rat Fink said:


> Born and raised in TC, I called it home for 26 years actually. I caught my first river steelie from the Boardman. I know the in's and out's of overpressuring that river like the back of my hand. It's no point in arguing with someone out to exploit common resources for personal gain. I really coould care less as I am in Montana now so I can experience a state with real outdoor opportunities.
> 
> When you take a river with essentially less than 2 miles of fishable water for steelhead, a less than 1,000 fish return annually, and show it to maybe 10,000 viewers, it is a recipe for overcrowding/overharvest. It's just common sense and courtesy to not take a huge crap on your neighbors front porch and walk away to go back to your home while leaving the mess for them to deal with. Some guys get it, some dont. I don't excpect some of these young kids to understand as they haven't seen the changes in information and how you can get it, and how it changed the allocation of pressure on certain rivers at certain times. It's not like the Boardman is a Steelhead mecca by any means. But it was a nice place to unwind for an hour or so after work in the late winter early spring before the crowds showed up. I just hope they can get the dams yanked and start a real fine steelhead fishery that would rival some of the better fisheries in the state.


First you slam us for doing a show on the Boardman, then you slam the entire state of Michigan for not having enough "real outdoors opportunities"? 

Your argument is the same one people have used to complain about the MS site letting members post personal success stories on every pier, every lake, and every river in Michigan. Truth be told however, the amount of anglers and hunters in Michigan is *not* increasing at all. The numbers are clearly declining. The figures clearly support that and I very much doubt that our show will be the cause of hundreds of people flocking to exterminate the steelhead from the Boardman River. I'm waiting to see your letter in Field and Stream criticizing them for listing it in their top ten.

If through our show we can get just a couple of people interested in fishing winter steelhead who have never tried it before, if we can put a smile on an old man's face who remembers when he used to be physically able to fish the Boardman - but now is too feeble to do so, if we can open up the possibility for just one or two fishermen to check out the river in their own backyard - even if its in the middle of an urban area, if we can convice one individual to fish that "less than 2 mile stretch of river" that you (clear out in Montana) hold so greedily dear...then we've done our jobs! To not share - is arrogant, egotistical and selfish! That river belongs to everyone in Michigan. The people in this area, who may now fish it, have at least paid for it with their taxes. That's more than you are doing right now. I'm proud of sharing this heritage with them. I'm proud of being a part of passing this resource along through the education of the next generation. To not do so is irresponsible.

My post clearly followed MS guidelines for posting information about fishing success in the river. I did not post specific holes or runs and that was the same way it was approached on our show. Your attack of my post however did not follow the guidelines and was a personal attack against me and my work.

_And...by the way, our viewership is 10 - 15 million, not thousand!_


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Blue sounds like a good show to me. The Boardman is not much of a fishery IMO, but we are lucky to have it in town, and easy access.
> 
> I am just wondering why it took 15 minutes to land a fish in 34 degree water? Even then I would be concerned with release.
> 
> Fritz


 
Good question! I was personally quite concerned behind the camera as well. I've seen steelhead released before that you could tell were not going to make it. Irresponsible and gross in my opinion. That was not the case with this fish.

Although the "fight" took approximately 15 minutes, the fisherman was very careful not to "horse" the fish around, but with his 10 foot rod guided her back and forth in the river getting her to tire gently in the current. He took his time because he was only using 4 pound test, letting the road take most of the pressure. Most of the time he didn't gain any line and she didn't take any...it was a stalemate. She netted very easily and we kept her in the net most of the time, while getting close-ups etc..

When we released her, she clearly was ready to go, upright & energetic. With one big kick of her tail, she was off into the big hole again. The other two fish were released within seconds of netting them. We didn't take time for photos or much of anything - we just got them back in the water.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Blueump said:


> My post clearly followed MS guidelines for posting information about fishing success in the river. I did not post specific holes or runs and that was the same way it was approached on our show. Your attack of my post however did not follow the guidelines and was a personal attack against me and my work.
> 
> _And...by the way, our viewership is 10 - 15 million, not thousand!_


Your a mighty defensive guy. I never made a personal attack against you. I can state my opinion in this thread all I want and I haven't crossed any of the boundaries of the site either. If what you guys did had no bad impact at all then how did I magically get 2 e-mails this afternoon from 2 different buddies that still live in the TC area wanting to know if I knew anything about your show and why the hell you guys would film in such a small body of water that suffers from overfishing as it is? Neither of these guys are members here. One of them learned about it by word of mouth in the context of "The Steelhead are in bigtime cuz they were filming a tv show for them this weekend". 

I honestly could care less about how many people are fishing down there. The truth is that there is one place in particular that we sportsmen lost access to because the bank was trampled and trash was left there. That problem is only perpetuated by the addition of pressure. By filming a show on that tiny stretch of river and advertising it to all is irresponsible when you look at the big picture. It is a barely sunstainable fishery. Filming on the Big Manistee, Muskegon, or Grand would be much better choices because of their size and room to spread out. I think it's great that your trying to get more people out fishing. It will help keep it sustainable in the future. But dont try to sugar coat it and play it off as that being your main goal. Your salary and show doesn't pay for itself.


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

Our restaurants, hotels, and economy welcome you anytime.

And I look forward to watching your show. Sounds like you had fun.

D


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Blueump,

People who has fished the Boardman for any length of time know that the river is a very small steelhead fishery. It cannot withstand high or even medium fishing pressure. IMO, the steelhead runs have gone way down in return numbers during the past years. It used to be a great fishery with even decent skam returns, but that is long gone now. Less or no plants, and a higher amount of anglers are all contributing factors in the Boardman fishery. Factor in a really low percentage of guys who release fish, and that doesn't help either. IMO, I agree with RatFink that the Boardman should not be posted about, and should be removed from the rivers that can be mentioned in this forum. The river just cannot stand anymore fishing pressure than there is already.
I cut my teeth on the Boardman, been fishing salmon and steel there for over 20 plus years. It is my first love.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Rat Fink said:


> I never made a personal attack against you.


Maybe I misread but I'm sure you stated _"It's no point in arguing with someone out to exploit common resources for personal gain" _Accusing me of exploiting Michigan's common resources for personal gain is definitely a personal attack. I got the same accusation when I revealed a West Michigan pier that I caught a decent brown on this past spring. Singlehandedly I guess I have been ruining Michigan's fishing!



Rat Fink said:


> If what you guys did had no bad impact at all then how did I magically get 2 e-mails this afternoon from 2 different buddies that still live in the TC area wanting to know if I knew anything about your show and why the hell you guys would film in such a small body of water that suffers from overfishing as it is? Neither of these guys are members here. One of them learned about it by word of mouth in the context of "The Steelhead are in bigtime cuz they were filming a tv show for them this weekend".


How does 2 guys with fishing poles and one guy with a Sony Camcorder constitute a steelhead run? And why would 2 guys from TC e-mail a guy from Montana about it if they did actually see us? I very much doubt your story.



Rat Fink said:


> I think it's great that your trying to get more people out fishing. It will help keep it sustainable in the future. But dont try to sugar coat it and play it off as that being your main goal. Your salary and show doesn't pay for itself.


Education of fishermen is our main goal. You have no idea what my salary is. I am a school teacher who enjoys filming with his fishing partner and friend on weekends and teaching kids and adults how to do it better. The entire "profit" of our show (which is soley based on our sponsorships) goes entirely for production cost and the cost of having it televised. Now that you asked, so politely, I can inform you that to date I have not received one red cent for my filming or anything else I do except for my teaching job. Filming is only a hobby. Now the sugar is off and I am finished arguing with you.




UBDSLO1 said:


> I agree with RatFink that the Boardman should not be posted about, and should be removed from the rivers that can be mentioned in this forum.


Until the powers that be agree with you, its still listed as a river that can be discussed on this forum and the rules were followed to the letter. And just so you know, I caught the first fish of my lifetime on the Boardman River when I was only 7 years old and lived in TC...nearly 35 years ago.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Ah Hell the boardman is a put and take river anyn way, if you let a couple go maybe I could catch them some time again....if you kept them, then great.

I am 100% behind the release of steelhead when they dont have fin clips, or it is known that a river's run is largely made up of wild fish, such as some rivers in the LP, and 99% of the Yoop.

I dont like the taste of them, once you have tasted wild Alaskan Salmon, odds are you wont ever eat Michigan Salmon and Steel again.

That said, I do have a major concern with fighting a fish for 15 minutes, there is a saying in bird hunting, "Use enough Gun" I believe it applies to steelheading as well. If you cant land a fish on 4lb test leader in 34degree water in under enough time that the fish swims away alive, well you decide what is enough time and what is enough "gun", it comes with experience in my opinion. Five minutes is a long time, fifteen to fight a fish is ages.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Blueump:

Love the show and love Mark. Very informative for the Michigan angler. Can you at least see the point made by Fink? You may not agree w/ his delivery but even a 10% increase in take from a limited fishery could be devistating. Not all fisherman will likely be good stuards as you and Mark and practice catch. Just a thought to consider.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> I dont like the taste of them, once you have tasted wild Alaskan Salmon, odds are you wont ever eat Michigan Salmon and Steel again.


Right on. 06 was the year that I had my first taste, it was like eatting a steak. Fresh Kenai King, put on the grill with onions and a brushing of Italian dressing. So rich, yet lite, no "fish" taste, sooooo different than freshwater salmon. Bright orange fillets too. Smoked silvers and reds, I probably ate at least 5-6 that week.
I ate 1 MI salmon this year, it was smoked. The rest went to family and friends. Still have some halibut in the freezer, all the silvers, reds and kings are gone.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Cant wait to see the episode


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> That said, I do have a major concern with fighting a fish for 15 minutes, there is a saying in bird hunting, "Use enough Gun" I believe it applies to steelheading as well. If you cant land a fish on 4lb test leader in 34degree water in under enough time that the fish swims away alive, well you decide what is enough time and what is enough "gun", it comes with experience in my opinion. Five minutes is a long time, fifteen to fight a fish is ages.


Any fish is at risk of high stress or cause possible death, regardless of how long you fight the fish. Your analogy of comparison between hunting & fishing is void.



> I dont like the taste of them, once you have tasted wild Alaskan Salmon, odds are you wont ever eat Michigan Salmon and Steel again.


If a fifteen minute fight causes possible fish death, cats of all sizes seem to acquire a taste for those Michigan Salmon & Steelhead. I get worried about all that poison being put into that Made in China cat food.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

BTW blue.... I liked that brown... I had dreams about catching a brown like that for at least 2 weeks.


BTW... Proven FACT!!

Posting on websites does not = more traffic on any area. 
Example

Dinky holland Pier, Dave Ash MSA and Kevin limit out 4 days in a row and post picts to prove it. NOT A SOUL that we did not know. 


Example 2
Dave Ash and MSA fishing GH @ night and give the kings a butt kicking post on internet, next 2 nights 4 people each night on the mighty GH pier. 


Video of a nice river up north... If i had the chance i would prolly go up and fish it. Maybe if i was lucky catch a fish. Hell i would prolly keep it too. And guess what the bank would end up 100% cleaner then when i got there.



Basicly... OLD JADED Fisherman Hijacks a thread.... GG


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Dave Ash said:


> BTW blue.... I liked that brown... I had dreams about catching a brown like that for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> BTW... Proven FACT!!


Sorry dave, but it is a fact that websites ruin spots. Many of us have seen the fishing pressure sky rocket at certain spots after a post on the internet.

I can't tell you how many times I have posted a report and the next day have some person that comes up to me asking if I am that person off the "net." One day it happen 4 times in a 8 hour period. Or even yet, me being filmed on the boardman for salmon fishing and see the pressure sky rocket in the past two years. What a mistake that was! 

On a river I fish during the fall, winter, it's usually dead. But see one post on here about a few fish being caught and I gaurantee you the next day you can't find a parking spot. I have seen it, any many other people have seen it.


----------



## Pink Bags (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't worry about it much.....


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Fishing 411 is great! Keep going with the Steel and Perch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

tdf said:


> Our restaurants, hotels, and economy welcome you anytime.
> 
> And I look forward to watching your show. Sounds like you had fun.
> 
> D



Thats the right attitude!


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Dave Ash said:


> BTW blue.... I liked that brown... I had dreams about catching a brown like that for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> BTW... Proven FACT!!
> ...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Double  about this whole thread.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> Education of fishermen is our main goal. You have no idea what my salary is. I am a school teacher who enjoys filming with his fishing partner and friend on weekends and teaching kids and adults how to do it better. The entire "profit" of our show (which is soley based on our sponsorships) goes entirely for production cost and the cost of having it televised. Now that you asked, so politely, I can inform you that to date I have not received one red cent for my filming or anything else I do except for my teaching job. Filming is only a hobby. Now the sugar is off and I am finished arguing with you.


I do not watch fishing shows, so I can't say something is educational or not, but if teaching is the key, is where you're fishing a required part of said learning? I think not. That's what irks the hell out of me about any show filmed or article written in Michigan. Crowds are an issue on some waters and to me, a technique is a technique and that's one thing, but there doesn't need to be repeated mentions of "We're fishing the lower stretches of the Pickled*ck River." I'm talking the outdoor media in general. I realize the effect of exposure to certain water ways, that's why I no longer do outdoor articles. If I do them again in the future, they're strictly technique with a go find your own water type of message. Honestly, I don't know if the Boardman gets a lot of traffic or not since I don't fish it. I'm just speaking in general terms since the subject was broached due to the content of this thread. If filming is a hobby, then enjoy the hell out of it, ya know? 



> On a river I fish during the fall, winter, it's usually dead. But see one post on here about a few fish being caught and I gaurantee you the next day you can't find a parking spot. I have seen it, any many other people have seen it.


This has been argued to death over the years, but What Stelmon posted there is an absolute fact. Hell, I saw traffic go way up on a certain section of river this past fall right after an outdoor writer did an article on it in the Grand Rapids Press. Wanna know what the new faces were talking about? I did my own experiment a few years ago on another site. I posted that I got into some good #'s of fresh kings in an unnamed river. For purposes of the experiment, I then said I'd divulge the river name in a PM for anyone interested. Within four hours after posting, I had 51 PM's. Fact.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I work next to the Boardman and fish it at times. I did not fish since this post has been up, but have been down by the river at lunch to look at the water and take the dog for a walk twice right by where I fish. I saw one guy fishing...and he is always there!

If this post turns on a few locals to go fishing down there so be it. I am sure it is not going to draw the masses up here. If you look at past posts people mention the Boardman River daily as a place where you can catch steelhead. I live 5 minutes from holes that I have caught steelhead in, but often drive down to the PM or Manistee, a few hours away. Fisherman know where to fish. You can read about it here, in a book or whereever

Basically I do not have problem nor do I see an issue with this post or the upcoming TV show. Outdoor TV shows are not going to cancel or go off the air anytime soon. I am getting sick of posts, mainly from people that do live or fish here complaing. Not only in this thread,but all around. This is an online forum for people who enjoy the outdoors. Please leave the negativity at the door. I know people are going to keep complaining...well what if they catch your fish or what if you go to your spot and someone is there... blah blah. 

I looked at the stocking reports from the DNR and they are planting, on average, 15k rainbows at the weir every spring. There was a post that mentioned there is less stocking. I looked back for 15 years and it has been a constant number. And to those that don't take my word, educate youself here. http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/default.asp

Take this how you will. If you have something postive to add, please do. If not, PM me if you feel the need to complain :lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

> That's what irks the hell out of me about any show filmed or article written in Michigan. Crowds are an issue on some waters and to me, a technique is a technique and that's one thing, but there doesn't need to be repeated mentions of "We're fishing the lower stretches of the Pickled*ck River." I'm talking the outdoor media in general. I realize the effect of exposure to certain water ways, that's why I no longer do outdoor articles. If I do them again in the future, they're strictly technique with a go find your own water type of message. Honestly, I don't know if the Boardman gets a lot of traffic or not since I don't fish it. I'm just speaking in general terms since the subject was broached due to the content of this thread. If filming is a hobby, then enjoy the hell out of it, ya know?


 
WOW how things change, Steve I am pretty sure you used to write quite a few articles yourself? What gives? Is it OK for you but not others?



> Any fish is at risk of high stress or cause possible death, regardless of how long you fight the fish. Your analogy of comparison between hunting & fishing is void.


You dont hunt wild pheasants with a 410 and 8 shot, and a steelhead that has been fought for fifteen minutes vs a steelhead fought for 3 minutes, has been stressed for 12 more minutes. 

Use enough rod and line weight to land fish you are going to release in a reasonable amount of time. Show some respect for the resource.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

This has gotten to be a real meaty one! I didn't honestly read every post. I will say that the B-man is like an old girlfriend to me. I was appauled to hear there was a show being taped on it. If you don't think media coverage affects fishing pressure, your foolish. The information age in general is taking a toll on steelheading and steelheaders. That river can't handle much pressure. If it's prolitariate fine, but the local guy still suffer from the influx of people. I have to agree with Rat Fink, Stelmon and UBDSL on this one.


----------



## SpinFly (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's my thoughts on this someone is doing a show on fishing great wonderful,they did it on the Boardman so be it.They never said exactly where they were could of been up stream down or between Dams or thru another cause myself i've caught steel thruout the BoardMan it don't matter where your at where theres' always FISH. So does it matter if it's on any river and someone is filming big deal.Fisherman know what rivers to fish and the holes that they normally do.But if someone else is there it stinks but there's always other holes go flippin figure.It's crazy cause you can fish the Manistee and there has been many diff. TV.shows on that but they never say where their at. but ooohhh my god you mention the Manistee.Because someone mentioned a river give me a flippin break.You know what is crazy alot of people want to take part in the spring/summer Boardman River clean up in the river I wonder how many members that live live in the area helps out cause I have.? And the main thing about this post is Huh Mr. Montana if you are so flippin concerned about the Boardman do you actually send some money over to MI to help it out.Obvisiouly you don't fish here no more maybe if you did you could help out cleaning the banks and helping with the river.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> You dont hunt wild pheasants with a 410 and 8 shot, and a steelhead that has been fought for fifteen minutes vs a steelhead fought for 3 minutes, has been stressed for 12 more minutes.
> 
> Use enough rod and line weight to land fish you are going to release in a reasonable amount of time. *Show some respect for the resource*.


Respect for a artificially inseminated resource? Why is that? Steelhead are a renewable resource at best, just like with any other artificially inseminated species. :chillin:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> WOW how things change, Steve I am pretty sure you used to write quite a few articles yourself? What gives? Is it OK for you but not others.


Dude, you must've missed this part in the section you quoted me on: 



> I'm talking the outdoor media in general. I realize the effect of exposure to certain water ways, *that's why I no longer do outdoor articles. If I do them again in the future, they're strictly technique with a go find your own water type of message.*


Honestly, I haven't done an article in almost five years. Yeah, I did a complete 360 on that...that's me, I'm damaged goods in that regard. I saw pressure getting higher and higher on the rivers and thought to myself, "damn...if people are actually reading my stuff, how much impact am I having on this pressure?" Granted, it was maybe five people reading it, but still...:lol: So, when I see articles in the Press saying "Go here...hot, hot hot!" I know I made the right choice for myself to stop writing articles. That's just me though...and like I said, if dude is enjoying his hobby filming then more power to him. Doesn't mean someone is going to agree with the choice to reveal where any filming is taking place. I'll help anyone with technique's, but not specific water...again, that's just me.


----------



## troutaholic (Jun 1, 2002)

I hope the show brings more attention to Michigans great resources in general. But I agree with Thousandcasts It should be about techniques and knowledge of fish behavior. Why the fish is holding where it is. Whats can you do as an angler to recognize what is going on and catch fish. Not go to any dam on any small river that dumps into great lake and float power spawn.
I live close to the boardman but chose to fish steel elsewhere, for solitude, so I dont really mind. But I do think the location chosen is questionable.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The author of this thread did a fine job in relating what he wanted. The site's policy was followed. As long as that is done reporting on rivers is fine.

One post was edited due to its insulting comments and a PM was sent to the author. Any more such posts will result in similar PMs being sent and if further steps are needed to tone down the comments they will be taken.

I'd suggest that many of you read over MS' River Reporting Policy. It has been hashed out and modified over the years to its present form and works out very well for us.

As for rivers getting crowded some of you give the internet far too much credit. Places that have some regularity in offering fishing success have always drawn crowds. It was that way long before the internet was around and those of you who have been regular readers of this site can recall me, and others, giving examples of such large gatherings of anglers from the '50s through the '80s.

A few of us "old timers" were jumped on last fall because someone "dared" to post a photo of a fishing trip we shared and the background in the photo was identifiable IF the viewer had seen the setting before (a big "IF" by the way). We've been back to that place several times since and lo and behold we see the same two or three guys each time and they were fishing there long before we stumbled (and at our age we stumble a lot...:lol:...especially me) onto the place.

In the fall of '06 Dann09 and I fished the Frankfort pier one day and had a fine couple of hours of steelhead fishing. On the four piers at Frankfort/Elberta as well as the beach between the piers there were 16 anglers with /32 rods, including us. The next day there were 31 anglers with 62 rods out. There had been no internet report, no newspaper article, obviously no magazine article, but the area was twice as crowded as the day before. It was word of mouth and the past experience of the guys and gals who fished the area that brought them not the internet. By the way the difference in crowds between the two days was not due to the weekend, George and I usually stay away during those busy times in order to save those precious days to you working class guys and by the way we do greatly appreciate (as we've said before) your contributions to Social Security....:evil: :lol

The Boardman R. had anglers fishing steelheads in the late '60s and '70s when we first began to come up to TC from Grand Rapids for the steelhead fishing found in the bays in the fall. The mouth of Acme Creek drew wading steelhead anglers and a line of guys numbering 15-20 would stretch to the north away from the creek. No internet drew them there, but rather some common sense and experience as well as word of mouth did the trick.

Too many of you youngsters think that you have found Nirvana in fishing spots and The Secret in fishing technique and are angrily wary when you see others tread upon your holy waters or daring to fish in a manner similar to what you're doing. I've got news for you lads.............You don't! 

I've been there, walked in those shoes and had those same thoughts back in my youth. Perhaps this can best be explained in a saying that's been around for a long time, but is too often forgotten, "I've learned two irrefutable facts in life. There is a God and it isn't me."

It is MS' policy to encourage fishing and hunting reports from its members as long as the rules of the road are followed. What we will not put up with are members ragging on those who post reports on these boards. That has a negative impact on such threads and we won't have that. This thread has goen into some of that negativity and we've let it go for a bit just to air some things out.

It's gotten time to shut 'er down.


----------

